# on - au lieu de il(s), elle(s), tu, vous



## janpol

Maître Capello said:


> Non, parce que comme Tilt l'a expliqué, _on_ ne remplacerait jamais _il_ ou _elle_.


"On m'a volé ma voiture". On = quelqu'un = un inconnu, la 3è personne du singulier, non  ?

*Note des modérateurs :* Cette question a été déplacée vers son propre fil à partir d'une autre discussion. Pour _on_ au lieu de _nous_, voir ce fil.


----------



## Maître Capello

Oui, bien sûr, mais ce _on_-là ne remplace pas _il_ ou _elle_ ; il est mis pour _quelqu'un_, ce qui n'est pas pareil !


----------



## janpol

On doit pouvoir vite passer de "on" à "il" : on m'a volé ma voiture : j'ai vu un homme ouvrir la portière. Il est monté dedans et...
Et puis, quand on dit "il", "elle", ne pense-t-on pas "3è personne" ?


----------



## Maître Capello

Je crois qu'il faut exposer la chose ainsi : s'il s'agit d'une personne bien *déterminée* (p.ex., _Paul_), alors tu n'emploieras jamais _on_ pour le désigner, n'est-ce pas ?


----------



## tilt

La question n'est pas de savoir si _on _est une 3e personne du singulier ; tout le monde est d'accord là-dessus. Mais comme le dit Me Capello, quand _on _est employé en tant que tel, c'est à titre de pronom indéfini, plus ou moins synonyme de _quelqu'un._

La question posée ici porte sur un emploi de _on _totalement différent, à savoir quand il remplace un autre pronom et n'a donc pas le sens indéfini qui lui est normalement attaché. Dans cette optique, je maintiens que je n'imagine pas _on _remplacer _il(s)_ ou _elle(s)_.


----------



## itka

Je ne suis pas d'accord avec vous. "On" peut remplacer toutes les personnes, y compris il(s) ou "elle(s). 
En voici un exemple, ou deux personnes manifestement parlent d'une troisième :
_"Regardez-moi ça ! On se gare n'importe comment, on emboutit la voiture du voisin et on s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !"_
 Il ne s'agit pas là du pronom indéfini et on ne pourrait le remplacer par "quelqu'un".

On a déjà longuement discuté des accords avec "on" et les adjectifs, ici.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> En voici un exemple, ou deux personnes manifestement parlent d'une troisième :
> _"Regardez-moi ça ! On se gare n'importe comment, on emboutit la voiture du voisin et on s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !"_
> Il ne s'agit pas là du pronom indéfini et on ne pourrait le remplacer par "quelqu'un".


Eh bien dans cet exemple, j'entends manifestement un indéfini !
Si on y remplace _on _par _il_, on obtient quelque chose qui a un sens assez différent, pour moi.  _Regardez-moi ça ! Il se gare n'importe comment, il emboutit la voiture du voisin et il s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !_ Avec _on_, on ne sait pas forcément de qui on parle, alors que _il _implique qu'on sait à qui on fait référence.

En fait, je rechigne même à dire que _on _peut réellement remplacer _je_, _tu_ ou _vous_.
Certes, il arrive que certaines personnes le fassent : l'épicier qui dit _Alors ma p'tite dame, qu'est-ce qu'on veut aujourd'hui ?_, ou celui qui répond _On fait aller_ quand on lui demande comment il va. Mais il y a dans ces cas-là une réelle volonté de "dépersonnaliser" le sujet, de le rendre indéfini, pour marquer une distance avec lui (quelle qu'en soit la raison). Le remplacement de pronom n'est donc pas neutre, du point de vue du sens.

À l'inverse, dire _on _pour _nous _est tellement ancré dans le langage français que les deux termes sont devenus totalement synonymes dans l'esprit des gens. _On est belles _et _nous sommes belles _ont des sens strictement identiques, et ne diffèrent que par le niveau de langage.


----------



## quinoa

"Quand on est jeune fille, on est coquette."
"Alors, ma petite fille, on est revenue?"

Ici il s'agit de langue parlée ou de langue expressive. On dira, de façon plus surveillée :
"Une jeune fille est coquette / se doit d'être coquette."
"Alors, ma petite fille tu es revenue!"


----------



## itka

Là, tu es de mauvaise foi ! 


> Eh bien dans cet exemple, j'entends manifestement un indéfini !
> Si on y remplace _on _par _il_, on obtient quelque chose qui a un sens assez différent, pour moi.  _Regardez-moi ça ! Il se gare n'importe comment, il emboutit la voiture du voisin et il s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !_ Avec _on_, on ne sait pas forcément de qui on parle, alors que _il _implique qu'on sait à qui on fait référence.


 On le sait bien de qui on parle : c'est ce vilain voisin qu'on est en train de regarder se garer !  Ça n'a rien d'un indéfini !
Mais je ne conteste pas, bien entendu, que "on" remplace plus souvent "nous" que les autres pronoms.


----------



## tilt

itka said:


> Là, tu es de mauvaise foi !
> On le sait bien de qui on parle : c'est ce vilain voisin qu'on est en train de regarder se garer !  Ça n'a rien d'un indéfini !


Non, non ! Et ce n'est pas de la mauvaise foi, je te le promets ! 
Si tu emploies _on_, tu dénonces un comportement à un niveau général. Que ce soit celui du vilain voisin n'a aucune importance ; tu dirais la même chose si c'était la jolie voisine qui était concernée.
Si tu emploies _il_, par contre, c'est bel et bien le vilain voisin que tu vises, et personne d'autre, dans le but de montrer combien cette personne est peu recommandable (chose que tu ne ferais jamais à propos de la jolie voisine... )

On (nous !) n'arrivera peut-être pas à tomber d'accord sur ce point, mais pour moi, la différence est suffisamment marquée ici, pour considérer qu'il ne s'agit pas d'une simple substitution de pronom.


----------



## janpol

un emploi (normand) assez particulier de "on" et "il" : "alors, on / il est en forme aujourd'hui ?" = une transition entre tutoiement et vouvoiement : dans un premier temps, la personne me vouvoie, puis, commençant à bien me connaître, juge inconcevable de continuer à me dire "vous"... mais elle n'ose pas (encore) passer au "tu", alors, durant quelques semaines, j'ai droit au "on/il" (qui me surprend toujours car j'ai l'impression qu'on me parle d'une tierce personne).


----------



## tilt

Oui, le _on _sert donc bien à conserver une distance que le _tu_ abolirait.
Quant au _il_, dans ce cas, il prend un sens différent lui aussi, et je ne considère donc pas qu'on puisse dire que _on _peut remplacer _il_.


----------



## janpol

c'est vrai mais il  marque déjà un progrès par rapport au "vous"...


----------



## itka

Mais dans ton exemple, Janpol, le "on" remplace, de toutes façons, une deuxième personne, "tu" ou "vous". 
C'est (c'était ?) d'un emploi assez fréquent dans le langage des commerçants qui s'adressaient à un enfant : trop grand pour "tu", trop jeune pour "vous"...
_Vilain voisin/jolie voisine...Tilt, nous n'avons pas les mêmes valeurs, je le crains ! _


----------



## Maître Capello

itka said:


> En voici un exemple, ou deux personnes manifestement parlent d'une troisième :
> _"Regardez-moi ça ! On se gare n'importe comment, on emboutit la voiture du voisin et on s'en va sans laisser ses coordonnées... C'est du joli !"_
> Il ne s'agit pas là du pronom indéfini et on ne pourrait le remplacer par "quelqu'un".


Je reste d'accord avec Tilt… Pour moi, cette phrase signifie quelque chose comme : _Et encore un (de ces) imbécile(s) qui… _(indéfini, parmi un nombre considérable ).

Je concède toutefois que quelqu'un pourrait dire cette phrase dans le sens que tu suggères, Itka, mais personnellement, je ne la dirais jamais.


----------



## itka

Pourtant, je vois bien la scène : la concierge, appuyée sur son balai, discutant avec une dame munie d'un cabas, toutes deux observant l'insupportable jeune homme du troisième en train de se garer et faisant leurs commentaires...
Bon, vous ne le diriez pas. 
Et si c'était une jolie fille ? _"On s'habille en Prada, on rentre à des quatre heures du matin, mais on n'a pas de quoi payer son loyer !"_ vous y verriez vraiment un "on" indéfini ? Moi, j'entends le "elle" sans me forcer !


----------



## tilt

On atteint sans doute les limites de la subjectivité, ici... et assurément celles du hors sujet ! 
_Ite missa est_, en ce qui me concerne.


----------

